# Blood python



## Rain_Flower (Dec 23, 2007)

Saw one at the LPS and man it is gorgeouuus. What are the care requirements for these? I'm debating on getting it but want to make sure I can give it all the care it needs. If I remember correctly it's a female for about $120. Does that seem like a fair price?


----------



## ktblotchking07 (Dec 23, 2007)

$120 seems a little pricey to me, but depending on how big the blood is, it may be a reasonable price.

Bloods can be cared for almost exactly like ball pythons, because they are VERY similar. Both are quite large around as far as pythons go and they both eat almost the same things, so i'm sure that if you cant find any info. about bloods specifically, you could generally go by ball python rules.

Good luck with your buy.


----------



## zimbu (Dec 24, 2007)

I think blood pythons get to be quite a bit chunkier then balls though, so a big female might need somewhat more floor space then a ball.  Other then that though, their care is quite similar from what I've heard.

I know there are some sites with info on blood care specifically, if you can't find em tell me and I'll look em up again..

Also, a recent (possibly the current) issue of Reptiles has an article on their care.


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 24, 2007)

Blood pythons have very strict humidity requirements, much more so than Ball pythons do.  Failure to keep their enclosure at the correct temp and humidity(with the latter being the more important)will result in severe respiratory problems.  Bloods also get a lot heavier-and I mean a LOT-than Ball pythons, and longer overall; I've seen several that would easily have weighed 25 pounds or more and were around the six-foot mark.  You will occasionally find CB specimens that remain friendly and handleable, but generally speaking, they have a more irritable disposition than Balls, and WC or imported farm-raised(the source of many sold in pet stores) specimens can almost be guaranteed to be nasty.  I've had two of these, and unfortunately lost the first, an adult, to respiratory illness after an extended power outage in the winter.  I raised the second from a baby; that one was much more handleable than the first, as long as you didn't touch his head.  For some reason that would trigger a literal "hissy" fit, with constant striking, and he'd stay mad for several hours after that.  I don't actually think that price is high IF that is a captive-bred US specimen, since I regularly see them go for much more on Kingsnake.com, but if it's in a pet shop, I'd just about bet on it being an import.

pitbulllady


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 24, 2007)

> Bloods can be cared for almost exactly like ball pythons, because they are VERY similar. Both are quite large around as far as pythons go and they both eat almost the same things, so i'm sure that if you cant find any info. about bloods specifically, you could generally go by ball python rules.


Yeah, not true. While the two are simalir in body type, they come from completly different ecosystems. Balls are naitve to the savanas of western Africa, while bloods are found in the steamy rainforests of Indonesia. Bloods also get larger than balls by a few feet. And all snakes eat the same thing, apropriotly sized rodents!

Anyway, here is a great site with some great information on bloods, as well as all snakes: http://www.proexotics.com/care_sheets.html
Hope this helps, Merry Christmas ~ Rex


----------



## ScorpDemon (Dec 25, 2007)

KingRex said:


> And all snakes eat the same thing, apropriotly sized rodents!


Not Always the case.


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 25, 2007)

> Not Always the case


True, but the point I was trying to make is that "what am I going to feed my snake?" isn't the first question that comes to mind when wondering about husbandry.

Anyway I forgot to mention before that there was recently a great article about bloods in REPTILES, you can pick up a back issue here. ~ Rex


----------



## Rain_Flower (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone, merry xmas!


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 26, 2007)

Your welcome, Merry Christmas to you too ~ Rex


----------

